# Call of the wild?



## Never (Feb 26, 2009)

Does anyone have any opinions on this dog food for a puppy? Also, would it matter which one (pacific, waterfowl, bison)?


----------



## Little Red (Jan 10, 2009)

I use that brand for my cats and they love it.
I mix it 50/50 with raw and cooked fish


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Do you mean Taste of the Wild?


----------



## Never (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh yes, I am sorry. Taste of the Wild.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I know there are people who feed it to pups with to ill effects, but it (and most of the grain frees) are questionable in their appropriateness for pups. Great for adult dogs, but a bit unbalanced for growing pups, IMO.


----------



## Never (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh, thank you. That marks that one out (I am going down my list)

I figure whichever food is left standing with the least complaints is the winner


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Two good websites for researching commercial dog foods:

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/

http://www.dogfoodproject.com/


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jax is on it and she it doing great. Her coat is very shiny. I give her the salmon. I think the other two have wayyy to much protein (over 30%). A dog food site rated it as a 9.5 out of 10.

I switched to this after all three of our dogs got sick. I'm pretty sure it was the dogfood at the time. All three had different symptoms including bloody diarhea, lethary, no appetite 

(Jax stopped eating which might be why she had the lethargy and the boxers ate like pigs which is probably why they had the bloody diarrhea)


----------

